# power strips



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I am not sure this is the correct forum to ask but here goes:

I am currently using a Highpoint power surge protector for the HT/2Ch audio components . I have powered all my main Audio components from it to avoid ground loops . I have run out of outlets on this Surge protector strip and so plan to add another surge protected power strip . The question is where to connect the second surge protector ? 

a) Connect the second power strip to one of the outlets of the Highpoint ? ( series connection) 
b) Connect the second power strip to the second mains outlet where the Highpoint is connected ( parallel connection) 

I guess theoretically the chance of ground loop is higher with the b) connection? 

Advise? Tks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Honestly, it probably does not make much difference. I suppose there could be some kind of cancellation or adverse effect of putting them in series, but maybe not. Unless you plug the parallel connected ones into different outlets that are fed from different "sides" of the house power box, you should not have a ground loop concern. Even then, it may not happen at all. 

The biggest problems I have had with ground loops is from a receiver to a sub or external processor, like the Behringer equalizers. Sometimes folks solve ground loops by lifting the ground connection on a 3 wire plug, but that is not a good idea.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I had that BFD hum problem in my previous home. Solved it by grounding the BFD to the Cable ground. In the current home I dont have a hum problem at all . The parallel power strip would be from same outlet. The parallel connection is easier for me so I will try that first. Tks


----------



## westom (May 5, 2012)

sportflyer said:


> The question is where to connect the second surge protector ?


 Daisy chaining power strips is a fire hazard. In some venues, a major code violation. They did that some years ago in a nearby dog kennel. Some 20 dogs were killed by the resulting fire.

Each power strip must have its own wall receptacle. A common wall receptacle becomes the single point ground.

BTW, most important. Every strip must have its own circuit breaker.


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

westom said:


> Daisy chaining power strips is a fire hazard. In some venues, a major code violation. They did that some years ago in a nearby dog kennel. Some 20 dogs were killed by the resulting fire.
> 
> Each power strip must have its own wall receptacle. A common wall receptacle becomes the single point ground.
> 
> BTW, most important. Every strip must have its own circuit breaker.


 Thanks for the info. I did not know daisy chaining power strips was a code violation.


----------

